# Babies ? piranha's need help



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi there,

Just going through my water change, when all of a sudden baby fish are going through my Gravel Cleaner. I have checked on websites and these look like baby fry (piranha). I just need some help so I can save them, What is the best thing to do. As I still need to do my water change, but still sucking lots of fry's through the cleaner ?

:rock:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Read this, and this!
If you have any questions left afterwards, post them here.

btw: congrats and good luck


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Syphoned the fry into a 10 Gallon tank (as much as I could). 
One piranha very protective would not move from area it was guarding.
Will let you know how it goes, couldn't get all the fry out but certainly alot came through. 
Very excited at moment I have only had my Piranha's a month and wasn't expecting this to happen. 
There are still loads of fry in main tank - just wish I could get them all









For now I am happy, I will see how the Fry get on in the other tank and post as time goes by.

Thanks for the help Robert.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you want to, try keeping a log of how your fish acted, what you did, what worked and what didn't, etc. etc. If possible with pictures.
Maybe, if we can turn all that data into a consistent article, we can publish it on this site (if you allow us to do so, of course).
And even if it won't be enough for an article, the more breeding reports/information we can gather, the more we can help future piranha breeders in theri efforts (just like NIKE's thread has already helped many people so far).

Once again all the best of luck, and keep us updated - and if you have any additional questions, just post them


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

awesome, i'd be stoked if that happened a few weeks after i got mine.


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

My 10 Gallon tank is now set-up, I put a Fluval 2 inside which now I realise was a bad idea as the Fry seem to have gone and now I have taken it out.

Would a Gravel filter be a good option, It would proberly disturb the fry which are already in the tank set-up ?

Also need to know how regular I should feed the Fry.

I am keeping a diary for all so you can share my experiences of the fry daily.

The main tank as stated before is still full of fry swimming about.

Now hoping all goes well while I sleep tonight.

Thanks again Robert.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

First off congrats on the breeding..you should get some brine shrimp, you have to feed it to the p's will they are both fry. There are hatcheries you can buy at bigalsonlin if you don't have some at a lfs. comes with everything you need no sure how much to feed them tho i think 2 or 3 times??...


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Congrats on your new birth


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Their off again 5:22 p.m. British Time, I have been watching for the last hour and after researching futher through other people's websites on breeding Piranha's. 
I have now come to a conclusion that there is possibly two breeding pairs in my tank.

Two of the larger Piranha's have vacated to the back of my tank behind my sunken ship to start which looks like mating, while building a nest and fight of anything that comes close.
Sucking up the stones and rubbing against each other while swapping sides constantly.

Two of the smaller Piranha's have been circling allday, one in the centre of the tank and the other near side right of my tank, fighting of any Piranha that advance also.

Meanwhile the fry tank which I set-up yesterday seems to be going well, I can still see 5 to 6 fry swimming around.

I brought a Brine Shrimp Hatcher Kit today which is now set-up in the tank. also installed a Interpet Airstream Sponge Filter.

Now waiting to see if they survive









I will keep you all up to date as things happen.

Rob

P.S. This is fun and very exciting.


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Thought I would add couple of pics of mating pair.


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

and one more, sorry about poor quality.


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry added same one, why are the pics so big ?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Resized it







Btw, Congrats


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks yonam


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Use a sponge filter with your fry tank.
and good luck with your fry.
your very lucky


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Last night more mating going on this morning a fresh batch of eggs, if you don't remember the night before that I had another pair mating and woke up to a nice batch of eggs.
So now have 2 batch's of eggs in the tank's with the Male P's guarding, circleling constantly over the eggs. With the Mother on the other side of the tank back with the other's.
I have recorded some mating and some parent guarding, but I am unsure how I can get this to work on the site








Anybody who knows, let me know I would love to show you some videos.
I will keep you updated as the first batch should hatch soon








Oh yes one more question I have the 10 gallon tank set-up and I have put guppy in there (will they eat the fry ?)

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Fry, Fry, Fry, Fry, Fry today.
We have syphoned over 1,000 fry over to the 10 Gallon tank. They all seem to go straight to the bottom and rest there and occasionally having a swim about then rest again.
There is still loads more inside the main tank, will try to get more out but it's taking along time and the P's are starting to freak abit. So might leave it as it is and be happy with what I have.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats great.

Are the breeding reds the new ones you got??Are the new ones breeding with ones you already had??

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

sweet man keep us posted


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

Why do u need a filter for ur frys? cant u just leave it in the tank with no filter?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That is so sweet....Especially since you just got them..congrats man


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

I brought 6 Reds from a friend about month and half ago now. These are my first p's. The last two weeks they have been pairing off. I had eggs everywhere, I seem to have about 2 or maybe 3 breeding couples.


----------

